# Listen to something new!



## mariettedavina (Feb 22, 2011)

Have a listen to something new!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I listened to it. It's not bad. I don't why it is described as 'classical crossover' (just because she studied classical singing in South Africa?). Her music is no more 'classical' orientated than, say Kate Bush, of whom she reminds me just a little.

I have nothing against the music (which I quite like) or her voice (which is fine), only against things which pretend to be what they are not.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Now THIS shows why she's not making a career out of opera - she's really not very good at it (ew!).






She needs to stick to the poppy stuff - much better.


----------



## ada123 (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome link buddy!! you have shared here.. this one is really very great to use.. I have saved this video on my PC to Watch this again and again.. Really very good this is..


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Delicious Manager said:


> I listened to it. It's not bad. I don't why it is described as 'classical crossover' (just because she studied classical singing in South Africa?). Her music is no more 'classical' orientated than, say Kate Bush, of whom she reminds me just a little.


I think it's labeled "classical" crossover here because it uses some violin and piano. You know, if there's violins in it it's got to be classical, right? She does remind me a lot of Kate Bush too, with a tiny bit of Annie Haslam era Renaissance (for anyone ancient enough to remember that great band).

This is a highly enjoyable piece. I'll have to add her to my ever growing want list.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

DM, how many times does this need to be explained to you: If it doesn't have guitars, it must be classical.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Rasa said:


> DM, how many times does this need to be explained to you: If it doesn't have guitars, it must be classical.


Yes, Rasa, I'm sorry. You know what an ****, pedantic silly **** I am 

Repeat 100 times: if it has violin and/or piano it MUST be classical, if it has violin and/or piano it MUST be classical, if it has violin and/or piano it MUST be classical......


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if it reminded me of Kate Bush but it did remind me of Sarah Brightman. A few years ago I was almost obsessed with music labeled "classical crossover" so I've heard quite a bit of the genre. I would probably have loved this back in the day.


----------

